# RS3M 2020 and the Yuxin Little Magic M



## Jayahemanth (Oct 8, 2020)

I just want to know which to buy and your opinion on them!
Which is the best RS3M 2020 or Yuxin Little Magic M?


----------



## EliteCuber (Oct 8, 2020)

Imo, the Rs3m2020 is the best, but thats just my opinion. The yuxin is too fast 4 me, and the rs3 has the perfect mixture of speed and control.


----------



## swburk (Oct 8, 2020)

I like the RS3 M 2020 better. Both are fast and smooth, but the Little Magic felt much more blocky to me. The plastic on the RS3 also feels much nicer.


----------



## Jayahemanth (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for your Reply! (I think the RS3M won! Yuxin Little Magic M)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Oct 9, 2020)

I have both and I do think the RS3M 
2020 is a bit superior. The YLM feels a bit sluggish and didn’t live up to the expectations set by its predecessor IMO.


----------



## Jayahemanth (Oct 10, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I have both and I do think the RS3M
> 2020 is a bit superior. The YLM feels a bit sluggish and didn’t live up to the expectations set by its predecessor IMO.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Datboi06 (Oct 12, 2020)

RS3 2020 for sure, the plastic and feel are so much nicer than the little magic imo, the little magic is still a decent choice for it's price but I wouldn't go out of my way to not get the rs3m 2020


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

I have both, and the RS3M is the better choice, I will probably have a video out on my YT channel later today!


----------



## qwr (Oct 13, 2020)

I like my cubicle little magic m but those have stronger magnets and are setup and is more expensive than factory magnetic


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> I like my cubicle little magic m but those have stronger magnets and are setup and is more expensive than factory magnetic



I self magged my little magic, and it has strong mags, but I still thing the RS3M is oo


----------

